# Single Phase Step-Down Transformer



## JGrass (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm going to be using a generator that provides plenty of 3 phase 480V power that I need for a heater. But I also want to use a 480/120 xformer for some normal plug-in loads.
I was not sure what I should do with the xformer ground and secondary.
Should I connect N and G from the transformer back to the original G of the generator? Or maybe just the G?
Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JGrass said:


> I'm going to be using a generator that provides plenty of 3 phase 480V power that I need for a heater. But I also want to use a 480/120 xformer for some normal plug-in loads.
> I was not sure what I should do with the xformer ground and secondary.
> Should I connect N and G from the transformer back to the original G of the generator? Or maybe just the G?
> Thanks for the assistance.


You need to either follow the diagram on the label, take a pic and post it here or post the cat #.
It's not like " cut the blue wire"


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JGrass said:


> I'm going to be using a generator that provides plenty of 3 phase 480V power that I need for a heater. But I also want to use a 480/120 xformer for some normal plug-in loads.
> I was not sure what I should do with the xformer ground and secondary.
> Should I connect N and G from the transformer back to the original G of the generator? Or maybe just the G?
> Thanks for the assistance.


Welcome aboard! 

Please provide some more info on this.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Generally, with a 2-wire secondary at 120 V, you just pick a lead and ground it. This becomes the white wire of your circuits, and the green wire comes from there too. The other lead is fused.


----------



## Corysan (Jan 20, 2017)

Is there a transfer switch involved? If so, does the neutral carry through unswitched? 



> Please provide some more info on this.


I agree, can you provide more details about the application?


----------

